# Bordatella or not?



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

So, Zappa got his vaccinations today while at the vet getting his dental. I told them to hold off on his rabies (required for military post as well as yearly boosters) until next month and just give him his combo vaccs. I also told them not to give him his bordatella at this time. He does come in contact with other dogs on a regular basis and we will be going camping next month. However, he has only been boarded twice or so in the past 5 years. Was this a good call?


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

I wouldn't give Bordatella if I didn't board Dante, but alas the kennel insists. 
I used to wait until just before I boarded but with mom being elderly I feel like I need to be prepared to board and any given moment so I went ahead and got the vaccination this last week.

Dante also doesn't get Distemper or Parvo (Hasn't had since his 1-year boosters) - I had titers run this week, he came back protected.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

I wish I didn't have to vaccinate Zappa but it is required. I spoke with the on post vets and I can get him titered but it won't be accepted and I can get fined for not having him vaccinated.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Kenra - That's too bad, especially at 9!!


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Good call on the Bordatella. 

On the other vaccines, have you seen the regulation that spefiecies exactly which vaccines are required? It might only be rabies, no?


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

What is wrong with the Bordatella?

Benny got it in the nose three weeks ago at 17 weeks and ever since in the early morning he makes sneezy, coughy sounds (like a cat with a hairball). This only lasts for about 15 minutes and he is fine for the rest of the day.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

I wanted to just get the titers this year especially since he is getting older, but the post regulations (I live on a military base) require that all gods receive the actual vaccinations. If we lived out on the town, I would be able to titer. When we move to Washington next year, we will be living in town so I need to check the laws because I would prefer just to titer, especially since all of my babies are indoor pets. 
His rabies from last year could have gone for 3 years, but because of the military installation rules, he has to have it every year. He will have his next rabies on October 4th.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Debbieg, what you describe is one of the problems with the vax, it can cause the symptoms that it is trying to protect. 

It is also thought to be not that effective, for an illness that is self-limiting and not life-threatening.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Kendra, what vaccinations do the regs specifically state? I have found that what the law says, and what the vets say, are often two different things. Rabies is often the only one that is actually required.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

Not on a military installation. They have it posted in the on post veterinary office. Required. Sucks. Also, the rabies has to be annual, not the 3 year, which also sucks. 9 more months until we move though so that will be so much better.


----------



## GSDLVR76 (Aug 6, 2007)

Military bases usually have to follow the state law. I would ask the head tech or vet to show you in the reg. When we lived in Ca on a military base they acknowledged the 3 year vac. They even administered it.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Just to be clear, the regs that are posted specifically say that the multi-shot is required annually? I know things are more stringent on base, but I just want to be sure you saw the specific reg I'm thinking of yourself. 

It is important, if possible, that you get the rabies vax that is labeled as 3 yrs. It might not be possible. 

It's the same vaccine, but if you end up in a town with a 3 year law, but the label your vet used now says 1 year, you will have to revax in one year, even though it's not necessary. It's all about the label.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

The label for the rabies vaccs is for 3 year. However, we are required to have it every year. As far as the bases, many times they do not follow city or state law, they have their own regulation on it. And the regulation states that the dog must be vaccinated against distemper, parvo, lepto and rabies yearly. It does not state in the regs that titers are acceptable and in order for you to stay within the regulations for living on post, you are required to have these vaccinations yearly. Unfortunately, I cannot add the reg on here because I am on my home computer and you have to access it from the military ones. I am really looking forward to living in town and off post when we move to Washington.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Thanks Kendra. I get the whole base thing, I just want to specifically know which vaxes the regs required. Sorry to be such a pain about it. 

Sucks about the lepto on top of everything else. 

Good about the 3 year label though, and GREAT that you spaced out the vaccines!!


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

I learned the spacing from you guys so thank you. The city only requires the rabies but the base requires them all. grrrr Kind of frustrating, you know?


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Yeah, believe me, I know. Too bad they haven't got the word on the latest science!


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Bordatella required by kennels usually to be within 6 mos of boarding. You want to have it a few days ahead of boarding for it to be effective. It's the only vaccine I use. I use it to be able to board my dog when I have to and also because she is elderly.


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

Our vet said Benny did not need the Bordatella because I do not board him but the place I am planning to take him for training requires it every 6 months, because in addition to training they have day care and board.

If the Bordatella is not good for the dog maybe I should not take him their for training. I am getting confused because I always thought it was good to follow the vets recommendation on vaccines, but now it seems they can cause many health problems, even the disease they are supposed to prevent,

Do most of you feel that after puppy shots its best not to gives vaccines? if so why?


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

http://www.aahanet.org/PublicDocuments/VaccineGuidelines06Revised.pdf

This has the newer recommendations for vaccinating canines. It does not recommend yearly vaccines.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Debbie G
I get Bordatella so I can board Dante and in the past train at a place I liked.

It's a decision we have to make - weighing our options - training/boarding vs no Bordatella.
For me, I need the training/boarding and so I get the vaccine. I think of the vacinations out there that Bordatella is probably one of the least harmful

That said, my vet actually does the shot and after a long conversation years ago puts down on my sheet that Dante is good for a year









Both the training place and the boarding kennel take titers for Distemper and Parvo which a lot of places weren't willing to accept.


----------

